# AC 200



## PIRANHAS_RULE (Mar 5, 2003)

i was wonderin if any1 nos about hagens warrenty. i have had a AC 200 for alil under 2 years and it is now leaking at the motor. i was wonderin if any1 would no what i can due. i would take it back to the store i got it from but i do not have the bill anymore and donno what to do. should i call the toll free # does any1 no if they can help me or will give me a new 1. also on the filter box it says they have 2 year warrenty. thanx :smile:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

have you tried to take the motor off?cause it does come off.twist,back and forth and jiggle it off.take it off and pop it right back ..it might just be loose..or sometimes the motor has a rubber washer that holds in place and it might have come loose or ripped.if thats the case you might have to replace the washer..keep us posted


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

same thing happened to me just make sure the motor is on right.

P.S. make sure there's no water in the filter if u take off the motor. I did that and water poured everywhere.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

yes if the O-Ring is worn or ripped goto LFS and get anew one...

MAD


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> P.S. make sure there's no water in the filter if u take off the motor. I did that and water poured everywhere.


 :biggrin:


----------

